# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Ndihme ne konfigurimin e TRENDNET

## Leonso

Kam nje modem Ruter TRENDNET (300mbps Wiereless N ADSL 2/2+Modem RUter), dua ta konfiguroje qe te marre internet nga Albtelekomi, (me para kam pasur nje modem ZTE por me pesoje defekt dhe dua ta ndrroje me kete modem), kerkojme ndihme si mund ta konfigurojme ne menyre qe te fornizohem perseri me internet.
Faleminderit

----------


## Leonso

As kush nuk ka perdorur kete lloje modemi me ADSl

----------


## white_snake

tek linku ne vijim ke router settings dhe udhezimet per te konfiguruar router per perdorim me ISP Albtelekom:

http://www.youtech.org/si-te-konfigu...-me-albtelecom

----------


## Leonso

Faleminderit, dhe me falni per vonesen pasi nuk kemi patur internet !!!!

----------

